# O nasıl bir öğrenci?



## bouquinistesofunderworld

There is this activity sheet on which the students need to provide the questions for the given answers.
For the answer: "He's a good student? " What is the best question? The best alternative?
Could we just say one of the following?

" How well a student is he?"
"What is he like?

I guess "How student is he" would be preposterous and "What kind of a student is he" sounds illogical.

What do you say?

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## iso_pazo

you can say     how is the position of this student


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

Hocam amma yaptın yahu "position" ın öyle kullanıldığı nerde görülmüş?
Soruma ingilizce bölümünde yanıt buldum ama gene de position'un kullanımları hakkına sözlükten şu alıntıyı yapayım



> *1* [N-COUNT]
> The *position* of someone  or something is the place where they are in relation to other things.
> _The  ship was identified, and its name and position were reported to the  coastguard..._
> _This conservatory enjoys an enviable position  overlooking a leafy expanse._
> 
> [...]
> 
> *<Moderatör notu: 4 satırdan fazla alıntı yapamazsınız.>
> *


----------



## yeumkhan

Cevabı paylaşır mısın?


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

"What kind of a student is he?" is what I would ask.

"How good a student is he?" assumes that he is a good student. Thus  answers would be "He's a very good student," "He's strong, but not  exceptional," etc.

"What is he like*, as a student*?" could work. "What is he like?" is too vague - "He's tall," "He's very good with animals," etc. 				

If you're looking for something more sophisticated, try "As a student,  is he dedicated to his studies?" or "As a student, how dedicated is he  to his studies?"

gibi yanıtlar var. Genel olarak o nasıl bir öğrenci diye soru  pek sorulan bir soru değil anlaşılan.


----------



## yeumkhan

Thank you very much.


----------



## Guner

serzt said:


> "What kind of a student is he?" is what I would ask.
> 
> "How good a student is he?" assumes that he is a good student. Thus answers would be "He's a very good student," "He's strong, but not exceptional," etc.
> 
> "What is he like*, as a student*?" could work. "What is he like?" is too vague - "He's tall," "He's very good with animals," etc.
> 
> If you're looking for something more sophisticated, try "As a student, is he dedicated to his studies?" or "As a student, how dedicated is he to his studies?"
> 
> gibi yanıtlar var. Genel olarak o nasıl bir öğrenci diye soru pek sorulan bir soru değil anlaşılan.



Bu cevaba bence şu iki soru daha uygun olabilir. :
"How is he at school?"
"How is his school profile?"

Not: İlk mesajınızda "He's a good student*?*" yazmıştınız. Sondaki soru işaretinin yazım hatasi olduğunu kabul ederek yukarıdaki cevabı verdim.
Aksi taktirde cevabım farklı olurdu. Çünkü bu durumda bir şaşkınık ifadesi ile soru sorulmuş olunabilirdi.


----------



## kalamazoo

I agree with serzt.  The most likely question would be "What kind of student is he?"  To be more literal, you coud ask "Is he a good student or a bad student?"    To use "how" you could ask "How is he doing in school?" "How is he at school" to me would elicit an answer like "He is well-behaved at school" or "He is causing problems at school" or something like that.


----------

